# Looking For Club Within 2 Hours of Marietta



## Kochd79 (May 18, 2013)

Relocating back to Atlanta from out of state around middle of summer. Looking for hunt clubs with immediate openings within 2 hrs. of Marietta. 

Please message me. 

Thanks.


----------



## kbhunter (May 24, 2013)

We are in Talbot 450 acres QDM 1 opening left. Call 404 822 9703


----------



## farmerd (May 24, 2013)

We still have some openings.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=748867


----------



## BIGTEN (May 26, 2013)

we have openings in warren co. 3100 ac call for more info, 706-463-0876


----------



## mossberg500 (May 30, 2013)

*johnson county*

Have some spots in our club in johnson county. 1300 acres with power and cabin. Have 3 openings $650 per member. have members from the canton areas which is around 2.5 hours. If interested let me know by pm.


----------



## buck killer 0ne (Jun 23, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2013-2014 season
Almost 300 acres
Trophy reg. county
$550 per person
On SR22 between Sparta & Milledgeville
lots of trail cam pics
Family land 
call or txt Johnny 
(706) 410 3330
johnnylcarnes@yahoo.com


----------



## westbrook (Jul 21, 2013)

have club in Washington Co. 500 acres, deer,turkeys,hogs,ducks and predators. Campsite with elect and water.


----------



## chriswalton1980 (Jul 28, 2013)

haralson county 900 acrs 478 278 8674 45 mins from you


----------



## timber ghost (Aug 5, 2013)

Richmond County Club still has a cpl openings.
$750.
If interested send me a reply here on GON and I can give you all the info.


----------



## Kochd79 (Oct 1, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Kochd79 (Jul 20, 2014)

ttt

Looking for this upcoming season.


----------



## humblehunter22 (Jul 20, 2014)

Sent you a pm


----------



## Dice creek (Jul 21, 2014)

Dice Creek Hunting has 3 openings on 820 acre lease in Washington County. Membership is capped at 12 members. Propery is located just outside Sandersville ga. Bucks must have 4 Pt on side 15 in spread. Property has primitive camp site. Memberships are $775 per season. Half members are driving from Jasper and Ballground Ga. Contact Oscar 770 957-2916.


----------

